# 22 Yard Neck Shot



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Got this guy with one of Bill Hay's Resin Hathcock Snipers,(repainted hi-gloss Black) running Tex's Express Bands using 7/16" steel from Royal Steel Ball...22 yard shot, out of the basement door...185 FPS is very effective!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shooting Lobo, love the hunting posts. keep them coming. Good hunting. Tex bands rock.
Philly


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry Everyone...This post should have went on the Hunting Forum.







I do apologize.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Excellent shot!
Them grays are hard to hit. Especially on the run.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

No appologies necessary. Good shooting..Frogman


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done!!!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good shooting, ive moved it for you, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shot lobo.. Well that satisfies my curiosity for steel balls as hunting ammo thank you for posting this and again excellent shooting..


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good shot lobodog and congratulations. I have found squirrels much, much harder to kill than rabbits, along with being much more active. Great job and that Bill Hays frame looks sharp with the nice latex bands.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright Man!
Good shootin' there. .40 caliber lead works real well with that particular setup as well.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good shot!! They aren't the easiest to hit mind, i have one of those frames i must get out with it more!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good shooting and a nice one for the stew pot ! I haven't eaten squirrel since I was fifteen years old, living in Oklahoma. Having a cool slingshot to shoot it with was a big bonus too !


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

what a shot








these little tree rats are hard mate especially on the run as Bunnybuster said

KEEP ON HUNTING LADS









Atb

Ross


----------

